#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  BS 1400-1985 Specfication for Copper Alloy Ingots and Copper Alloy

## Rizky Farizan Fiqri

Hello all,

Do someone has Standard *BS 1400-1985 Specfication for Copper Alloy Ingots and Copper Alloy and High Conductivity Copper Castings* ?
i really need this standard due a task to research on Bronze, please help me..



before many thanksSee More: BS 1400-1985 Specfication for Copper Alloy Ingots and Copper Alloy

----------

